# How Old?



## Christina (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm finding lots of info. regaring growth rates, sexing, etc. but no information so far on how old a tegu is when it is said to be 'full grown'. I know my yearling male definitely has some more growing to do but will he grow until he's eighteen months, two years, three years, five?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Christina. Reptiles, as im sure you know never stop growing.They grow their entire life span. As far as a tegu goes I would say you can consider them an adult at 18 - 24 months of age. But I'm sure your tegu will continue to grow beyond that, just at a slower rate. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh i almost forgot to mention!! Your tegu could be a year old but that may not make him an adult yet, especially if he hibernated. So let me rephrase my entire statement, a tegu that has not hibernated can grow to an adult size in 18-24 months. Those that hibernate might take a little longer. I saw a pic of your gu on another post of yours (good looking gu) he looks like he might have hibernated. He does'nt have the jowls that a yearling male who has not hibernated would have. I feel better, now I hope this helps!! lol


----------



## Christina (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome! That clear things up considerably! So if a non-hibernated tegu is an adult at approximately 18-24 months it's probably safe to say that a hibernated tegu reaches adulthood at approximately 24-30 months but has its entire lifespan to reach its potential maximum size? My guy is a fair size but I know he's DEFINITELY not an adult. :-D


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes you got it. Thats why i say your guy must of hibernated, he would have some sort of jowls by now.They will continue to grow for life, after 3 years their just about full size, they just grow much slower after this. But you got it!.


----------

